
T-Mobile First to Launch Caller Verification - ac29
https://www.t-mobile.com/news/caller-verified-note9
======
slenk
Yeah but to use that T-mobile sells your location data

------
wuxb
I kept my number from a city I lived but has almost zero connections right
now. It makes things simple as every time I received a call with the same area
code, I can be sure it's a scammer.

------
gt565k
Only on Galaxy Note9...

Why is this device specific?

9/10 phone calls I get are spam/scam nowadays...

~~~
chomp
Chicken and the egg problem. Few carriers support it, so they can't block
unverified calls (yet).

So the most they can do is log (display) when a good call comes through. I
imagine this requires cooperation on the manufacturers part to alter the phone
app to display a verification success.

~~~
dubya
One thing they already did is display "Scam Likely" for some calls. This is on
an iPhone, but I think it's a T-Mobile thing. It misses a ton of spam calls
from numbers that match the first six digits of my own number, and had at
least one false positive, which was my bank calling.

------
goldenkey
How does this work when ANI information is spoofed from a landline?

~~~
masonic
Is _ANI spoofing_ a thing? Caller-ID is easy to spoof, but I thought ANI was
in Telco hardware.

